# Should I Use the Gun?? (funny but serious video)



## MA-Caver (Feb 27, 2009)

Unarmed robbery suspect gets more than he bargained for but the guy who helps break up the robbery gets more than they BOTH bargained for when the store clerk gets her gun and now wants to know what to do with it. 
Various celebrities make funny comments but the seriousness of the situation is not lost on them. 
The store clerk is a good reason why some people shouldn't have weapons in their hands! Sheesh!  
http://www.break.com/trutv-crazy-stupid-vids/honey-put-the-gun-down.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 27, 2009)

Another idiot who shouldn't be allowed to own a gun... nearly kills his own kid. 
http://www.break.com/index/shooter-almost-takes-out-cameraman.html


----------



## searcher (Feb 28, 2009)

Holy crap, The State Of Alabama needs my services as an NRA HG instructor.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 28, 2009)

That first video was from Smoking Gun's Worlds Dumbest Criminals, I love the commetary from the pseudo Celebs on that show.

The second idiot is the reason guns get banned, and needs a boot to the face.  WHY would he let that get posted online?  Moron.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 28, 2009)

When I was 12 years old, my father gave me a single-shot .410 shotgun for Christmas.

I had been hunting with my father before, I knew what shot did to small game.  I understood that shooting things would and could kill them in a gruesome manner, and that there was no 'coming back' from dead (ever hear a wounded rabbit 'scream'?).

My dad made sure I knew everything about that shotgun before we ever went out hunting with it.  I knew its nomenclature, I could disassemble and reassemble it blindfolded.  I knew how to clean it and how to maintain it.

Before we went out, my dad explained to me how to cross a fenceline, how to carry the weapon in a ready state, and he made *sure* that I fully understood that if he ever saw my finger inside the triggerwell of the shotgun and I did not have the weapon raised to my shoulder and ready to fire, he'd buttstroke me without a moment's hesitation.  I knew he meant it.

I kept my shotgun in my bedroom closet, next to my cleaning supplies and my shotgun shells.  I never 'played' with my shotgun, it was not a toy.  I never pointed it at a human being.  I never put my finger in the triggerwell unless I was ready to fire the weapon.

Once, when out hunting with one of my dad's friends and his friend's son, the son pivoted to track a pheasant that flew overhead and shot out his own dad's pickup truck windshield, which was parked near the edge of the cornfield we were walking.  My dad said _"That's why I taught you how to use a firearm before giving you one."_

I wish more people understood firearm safety and practiced it, passed it along to their children.  Guns are inherently dangerous - they're supposed to be.  We would not give our kids and family members hand grenades to juggle, but we hand them guns and expect that they'll know how to handle them properly.  Sad.


----------



## tellner (Feb 28, 2009)

Bill, your experience was an excellent one. But I strongly urge that no child be allowed _*unsupervised*_ access to firearms. Eleven year olds do not have fully developed adult brains. They do not have full comprehension of the consequences of their actions, and have the impulse control of, well, kids.

Go out shooting with adults? Certainly.

Hunting? Of course.

Compete at marksmanship? I wish more did.

But have sole control of deadly machines like cars or shotguns? Hell, no.

Consider this recent example. 



> A district attorney in Pennsylvania says an 11-year-old boy knew exactly what he was doing when he shot his fathers pregnant girlfriend.
> ...      Jordans father had just moved-in his pregnant fiancée, Kenzie Houk, and her 7 and 4- year-old daughters. The 7-year-old is now the key witness in a murder case.
> Prosecutors say early Friday morning. The 7-year-old saw Jordan holding a 20-gauge shotgun under a blanket.  Prosecutors say Houk, who 8 months pregnant, was lying down when Jordan put the shotgun, a Christmas gift from his father, to the back of her head and fired; killing her and her unborn child.



From the WaPo's account:



> WAMPUM, Pa., Feb. 21 -- An 11-year-old boy fatally shot his father's pregnant girlfriend in the back of the head, then got on the school bus and went to school, authorities said Saturday.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 28, 2009)

tellner said:


> But have sole control of deadly machines like cars or shotguns? Hell, no.



Yeah, I hear you.  I don't know what to say.  Our society is sick.  I grew up in the cornfields of Illinois, such a thought would never have entered my mind; or that of any of my friends.  My dad and I used to go hunting on school days before school.  My dad would drop me off at school afterwards and I'd just walk in - with my shotgun - and put it in the cloakroom with my coat when school began.  Our school even had a 22-caliber range in the basement (it was no longer used when I went to school, but it was there - I tell people about it now and no one believes me).

We'd hunt on weekends and afterwards, we'd stop by the diner to have a big breakfast with the other hunters and farmers.  It was in no way unusual to see shotguns and rifles stacked against the wall by the entrance.  Guns were part of the scenery, they were not unusual or odd or strange or scary.  Everybody knew what they were for - hunting.

When I went to high school in Golden, Colorado in the late '70's, guys still drove to school in pickup trucks with rifle racks in the back window.

It may be that we can no longer raise children as we once did.  That's sad, but if there is nothing for it, then there is nothing for it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 28, 2009)

tellner said:


> Bill, your experience was an excellent one. But I strongly urge that no child be allowed _*unsupervised*_ access to firearms. Eleven year olds do not have fully developed adult brains. They do not have full comprehension of the consequences of their actions, and have the impulse control of, well, kids.
> 
> Go out shooting with adults? Certainly.
> 
> ...


Well, I dunno... I was taught how to shoot by my dad, my first weapon was a .410 shot gun and later graduated to a .20 ga. I went out "hunting" numerous times as a kid between the ages of 10 and 14 all on my own. I always made sure that I was going to pull the trigger when the barrel was aimed further into the woods rather back towards the road or our house. We lived on 9 1/2 acres of hilly wooded lands and while much of it was cleared (at the time) there was a thick wood along the edge of our property ... Never had an incident, accident or any other "ent" for that matter. My dad taught me well, even how to fall with the fun, pushing the barrel out away from me if I were to fall forward and at a right angle if I were to fall backwards,  and of course keeping my finger out of the trigger guard always until I was ready to shoot.
It wasn't until MUCH later in my life that I participated in a gun-safety course and prior to that I used to carry a 9mm pistol around always. I don't own any firearms now, except that which I would inheirit from m'dad when he passes on. 
I guess with that I could be considered the exception rather the rule. :idunno: I always appreciated the capability of guns to kill... ever since my first kill with a bb gun... at 8 yrs. old... shot a sparrow in a tree high above me and it fell down dead... it's neck cleanly broken ... made me think... made me appreciate the fact that I did that and I felt bad. Went home crying. 

But by and large I do strongly agree that kids should be taught rigorously about gun safety... there have been far too many accidents and far too many mis-use of firearms by the underaged to not stress this point strongly enough. 

The dad in the second video needs to have it hammered over his head repeatedly to watch that video again and again to see just how close he came to killing his own boy.


----------



## thardey (Feb 28, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, I hear you. I don't know what to say. Our society is sick. I grew up in the cornfields of Illinois, such a thought would never have entered my mind; or that of any of my friends. My dad and I used to go hunting on school days before school. My dad would drop me off at school afterwards and I'd just walk in - with my shotgun - and put it in the cloakroom with my coat when school began. Our school even had a 22-caliber range in the basement (it was no longer used when I went to school, but it was there - I tell people about it now and no one believes me).
> 
> We'd hunt on weekends and afterwards, we'd stop by the diner to have a big breakfast with the other hunters and farmers. It was in no way unusual to see shotguns and rifles stacked against the wall by the entrance. Guns were part of the scenery, they were not unusual or odd or strange or scary. Everybody knew what they were for - hunting.
> 
> ...


 
I grew up that way, and I graduated high school in '97! It's just the community I grew up in. I didn't take my gun into school, of course, but it was common knowledge that during hunting season, the pickup trucks had rifles in them.

Pocketknives weren't an issue either -- often the teachers would borrow them from students for various reasons. It wasn't until after columbine that they started cracking down on weapons at school.

I guess that's why each state should really decide the details of various gun laws, not a blanket sentiment for the whole country, or the whole world, for that matter.

I grew up hunting squirrels with my .410, because it was rocky, flat land, and you didn't want to ricochet. Same thing, I kept it in my closet. (I think I got it when I was 12.)

I also shot my bow a lot, too -- as long as I can remember. I kept that in the basement, only because it took up too much room in my closet.

The thing that always bothered me was when some of my friends would come over who didn't know about guns -- that's when I wished that I had a lock for mine, even in Jr. High.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 9, 2009)

:uhyeah:  Time for Plaxico to get the word out on gun safety!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 9, 2009)

sgtmac_46 said:


> :uhyeah:  Time for Plaxico to get the word out on gun safety!


Gee, and I used to say that a gun never hurt anybody just laying there on the table/ground. :lol: that was good... and he makes good points all the same. 
Good find sarge.


----------

